# Emperor Tamarins



## harleyJM (Jan 8, 2013)

I was just wondering if anyone could help me out on finding a breeder or someone else who I could get in touch with, who could help me buy an emperor tamarin as a pet, I've been doing a lot of research into keeping these as pets, but I cant seem to find a breeder for them if anyone could help with that that would be great.
thanks for the help,

Harley


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Theres a post called PET MONKEY BREEDERS UK.
Have a read at it...
Ive actually got the hairs on my neck standing up at the thought of someone keeping such a beautifull species as a pet.
But not going there.lol
Have a read mate to save peoples fingers.
Hope it doesnt sound rude as not meant that way.
But have a read.
Nice taste though.


----------



## harleyJM (Jan 8, 2013)

thanks for the reply, I have taken a look through that post you mentioned and it does sound reasonable, I hate the idea of someone who doesn't understand how to take care of, or the needs of an animal like this owning one, but I have been doing research for a while now and do understand how an animal like this should be kept, I do intend to keep a pair and build from there so that the animal has the companionship of its own species, and I am fully aware of the dietary and housing requirements of the species, so I think I could keep a pair in the right way so that they have a good quality of life. but really thanks for the info on that post mate, it was quite useful to see and get different peoples views on the subject.


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

We'll be needing a 'pet monkey' section soon with the amount of threads lately! :lol2:


----------

